# benötige Rat



## Pet (26. Juli 2004)

*Hallo * 

Wer kann mir bei folgendem Problem helfen?

Ich habe seit Ende April ein Element 50 mit einer XT-Schaltung, XT-Kette und XT-Cassette. 
Nun bekomme ich immer wieder sogenannte Chain-"Suggar", wenn ich vorne vom mittleren Kettenblatt zum kleinen Kettenblatt unter Belastung schalte.
Mein Händler hat schon einige Einstellversuche sowie den Austausch der XT-Kette gegen eine Sram-Kette, danach der Austausch der Race-Face-Kurbel gegen eine XT-Kurbel und nochmals der Austausch der Kette gegen eine XT-Kette. 
Aber das Problem habe ich immer noch. Es kann ja nicht sein das ich am Berg immer vorsichtig schalten muß.

Über Problemlösungen würde ich mich sehr freunen.

Meine E-Mail-Adresse [email protected]


----------



## dogugsch (27. Juli 2004)

. . . doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (28. Juli 2004)

also normalerweise schaltet mann nicht unter Last am Berg   

wenn du voll last drauf hast und schaltest ist es normal dass die kette verklemmt und wenn dies schon mehrmals vorgekommen ist, sind halt die Kettenblätter auch schon dementsprechend verschlissen 

wenn du nur die Kurbel gewechselt hasst und mit den selben Kettenblätter wie auf dr XT fährst ist auch klar wiso das s`dir die kette immernoch verklemmt  

mal die kettenblätter anschauen ob da einige zähne verbogen oder krumm sind


----------



## Thomas Sommer (29. Juli 2004)

Hallo Peter,
ich weiß nicht was ein Element 50 ist aber bei meinem Element Race von 98
war das Problem auch ganz schlimm. Und es lag auch nicht an so
Kleinigkeiten wie Kettenlinie oder etwas verschlissenen Kettenblättern.
Ich glaube es kommt immer mal vor, daß die Kette kurz am Kettenblatt hängen bleibt und mit nach oben geht-wenn es richtig schlammig ist auch ohne daß man schaltet. Bei manchen Bikes schleift sie dann etwas am Rahmen und fällt dann wieder herunter. Bei anderen ist die Kettenstrebe so ungünstig geformt, daß die Kette sich gleich verkeilt.Dazu gehört glaube ich mein Element. Ein normales Chainsuck-Verhinderungsblech
hat Nichts gebracht weil die Kettenstrebe zum Kettenblatt hin geneigt ist und die Kette nicht vom Blatt weg geführt wird sondern zu ihm hin. 
Die Kette verkeilt sich dann zwar nicht mehr aber sie blockiert
plötzlich das Kettenblatt. Das Blech hat das auch nicht lange ausgehalten.
Ich hab mir dann selber ein Teil gebastelt bei dem die Kette auf eine 
Schräge aufläuft und so vom Kettenblatt weggeführt wird. 
ich kann es schlecht beschreiben und eine Digitalkamera hab ich auch nicht.
Das Teil funktioniert jetzt. Bis dahin war es aber einige Fummelei.
Eine andere Spur wäre vieleicht noch diese:
Herr Liebe hat mal erwähnt, daß es bei dr Umstellung vom Standard-
Lochkreis auf den kleineren Lochkreis Probleme mit Chainsuck gab.
Vielleicht ist das Problem bei größeren Kettenblättern geringer.
Richtig weiterhelfen tut Dir das ja jetzt auch nicht. Wenn Du
Basteln kannst könntest du mein Teil nachbauen. Dafür müßte ich
Dir dann ein Foto oder eine Skitze schicken.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## krankedbiker (29. Juli 2004)

Komisch, bei meinem Vater (99er Element) war es auch so. Seit dem Tausch der 2000er LX Kurbeln gegen 03er XT läuft es wieder gut.

Ich könnte mir das nie erklären. Scheint ja kein Einzelfall bei Rocky zu sein.


----------



## Phil Claus (2. August 2004)

Hi Pet,

nach Rücksprache mit Deinem Händler wurde uns nochmals bestätigt, dass es sich nicht um einen technischen Mangel handeln kann. Sämtliche Teile, selbst die Kettenstrebe von uns auf Kulanz, wurden ausgetauscht um alle erdenklichen Fehlerquellen zu eliminieren. Da mechanisch alles korrekt ist muss die Fehlerquelle wohl an einer anderen Stelle gesucht werden.


----------



## XC_Freund (2. August 2004)

Das war aber ganz schön hart Phil.
Ich habe 5 Räder im Keller. 3 Schalten Perfekt, 1 fast und 1 schlecht.
Lustig ist, das bei den Perfekten eines mit Shimano XT, eines mit RF Next LP (Vierkant) und eines mit FSA ausgestattet ist (Umwerfer alle Shimano).
Das fast Perfekte hat die RF Deus X. Leider kann es, beim Schalten aufs kleine Blatt, auch das beschriebene Problem geben. Auch ohne Last. 
Das Schlechte bräuchte eigentlich eine Kurbel mit 2 KBs.
Die ganzen verschiedenen Kurbeln habe ich deshalb, weil ich bereit bin Geld für einen neuen Versuch auszugeben und mit dem Schaltverhalten des "fast Perfekten" Rades nicht zufrieden war.
Die Qualität die ich mit der neuen Deus X bei diesem Rad jetzt habe, ist sicherlich die bisher Beste (an diesem Rad).
Diese Probleme auf den Fahrer abzuschieben halte ich nicht für korrekt.
Man müsste den Rahmen ausmessen und würde wahrscheinlich ungünstige Winkel beim Rohr des Innenlager finden (behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal).


----------



## Phil Claus (2. August 2004)

Hi XC FReund,

sorry, aber wir bauen das Element seit 1996 und sämtliche Probleme mit den Schaltvorgängen resultierten immer aus den verwendeten Komponenten, d.h. die Ursache waren die verwandten Parts, nicht der Rahmen. Wenn jedoch diese Fehlerquelle, und wir vertrauen den Aussagen unserer Geschäftspartner, auszuschliessen ist bleibt nur noch die Suche nach anderen Ursachen.


----------



## gosy (2. August 2004)

der kunde ist dumm steht doch ganz klar überm einem post. rocky baut perfekte rahmen deren dealer sind die besten nur die kunden sind net ganz klar


----------



## Technique (2. August 2004)

STOP , soooo nicht !
ich habe auch bissher ganz bewusst die Finger still gehalten um zu sehen ob IHR POSTER
hier eine Lösung oder nen Ansatz dazu habt !
ICH BIN DER BESAGTE HÄNDLER !
...und ich bin mit Peter auch ausgefahren, weil mir technisch nicht´s mehr eingefallen ist; 
ich lege für KEINEN Hersteller die Hand ins Feuer und auch nicht immer für mich selber !
es hat dann auch irgendwann funktioniert, aber wenn man selbst den Tatsachen nicht traut, sollte man sich objektiv beurteilen lassen;
Peter hat ein Problem mit den linken Fuß ( Nerven/Sehne ) ,
und sein linkes Bein ist ( vielleicht deshalb wesentlich schwächer )
darauf hat er unbewusst reagiert, indem er krumm auf den Rad sitzt, sein linkes Knie kippt nach innen sodass hier die Beckenmuskulatur stärker eingreifen kann - 
jetzt versuch mal so nen runden Tritt , bergauf ! hinzubekommen ....

Für verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich immer dankbar, und in diesem Fall habe ich mehr als einmal an meinem Verstand gezweifelt,
weil ICH persönlich keinen Chainsuck hinbekommen habe , ich sehe auch dass es so war, aber wir sollten alle ! die Fehlerquelle auch bei uns selber suchen und wenn wirklich welche da sind ; so fair sein und sie zugeben
Wir alle , sind irgendwo auch Endverbraucher, und nicht jeder versucht seine "Mitbiker" abzuzocken !  ich weiss auch dass sowas vorkommt
ich hätte diesen Fehler auch gerne einem Produkt oder Transportschaden zugeschoben, aber wenn das Material passt , was dann ???
Danke
PS.
genau auf diesem Rad hat er den Albstadtmarathon durchgefahren !
und zwar 11 Minuten vor mir !

mfg
Uwe Schneider


----------



## Phil Claus (2. August 2004)

Hi Uwe,

vielen Dank für den (leider) notwendigen und sachlichen Beitrag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uraltbiker (2. August 2004)

Hi Pet und Phil und Technique,

wie ich es sehe ist dies eine Verkettung unglücklicher Umstände bzw. der richtigen Definition von unter Last schalten.

Das Element von Pet ist sicher einwandfrei, keinThema.

Und die vergeblichen Versuche, bei denen Technique keinen Chain-Suck provozieren konnte, kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. Ich schaffe das bei den von mir gewarteten Bikes von Bekannnten auch nicht,die aber kriegten es gelegentlich hin.

Und mittlerweile weiß ich auch nach vielen klärenden Gesprächen auch warum.

Die meinen unter Last schalten wäre vorne genauso möglich wie hinten und dann krachst eben mal. Das bei vorne unter Last etwas anderes gemeint ist als die hinteren HG-Ritzel zu quälen, haben die eben noch nicht  ganz verinnerlicht.

Mittlerweile nehmen alle vorne die Last etwas raus und siehe da, seit fast 2 Jahren keinen Chain-Suck mehr. Es war wirklich nicht mehr nötig als deutliche Aufklärung und ein paar gemeinsame Trainingsfahrten.

Gruß


Jens


----------



## summit (3. August 2004)

Uraltbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Die meinen unter Last schalten wäre vorne genauso möglich wie hinten und dann krachst eben mal. Das bei vorne unter Last etwas anderes gemeint ist als die hinteren HG-Ritzel zu quälen, haben die eben noch nicht  ganz verinnerlicht.


Stimmt. Hängt auch stark von den Kettenblättern ab (unverschlissen und nicht verbogen vorausgesetzt) und ist ein gewisser Preis für den modernen Schaltkomfort. Die 2003er XT z.B. neigen relativ stark zum Verklemmen. Die Kette wird beim Schaltvorgang leicht quergestellt und kann so bei zu viel Last am großen Blatt auf der Innenseite hängen bleiben, wenn von mitte auf klein geschaltet wird. Eine gewisse Abhilfe bingt Entgraten am Innenrand großes Blatt.
Ansonsten spielt bei Kettensaugern auch der Zustand der Kette eine große Rolle (klemmende Einzelglieder, zähe Grundschmierung, Verschmutzung...).

Armin


----------



## XC_Freund (3. August 2004)

Ok, wenn die Schaltung funktioniert, dann funktioniert sie eben. Ich kann ja schliesslich das angegebene Rad nicht von hier probefahren.
Meine Meinung ist aber, das die Schaltungskomponenten ein echtes Problem nur mildern können, nicht beheben (ausser vielleicht mit einer Rohloff  ).
Wie ich schon oben beschrieben habe, verwende ich an einem Rad die Deus X, wenn ich bei ihr immer beim Schalten auf das kleine Blatt deutlich den Druck raus nehme passiert auch nix. Ich finde die Kurbel absolut Spitze und an diesem Rad bietet sie auch die beste Schaltperformance. 
Trotzedem habe ich an einem 0815 Taiwan Hardtail eine FSA V-Drive die noch besser funktioniert. An dem hochpreisigen Rad (an dem jetzt die Deus X werkelt) war die FSA auch schon dran und lief deutlich schlechter.

Zur Deus X und den neuen Steighilfen muss ich sagen, hochschalten von klein auf mittel oder von mittel auf gross, auch unter meiner limitierten Volllast, einfach genial! Runterschalten von groß auf mittel läuft auch perfekt. Nur wie gesagt von mittel auf klein. Trag' ich der Kurbel bzw. den KB's aber nicht nach.


----------

